# Brexagedon



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 19, 2016)

I have just watched this on BBC 2 and found it really very clever.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/live/bbctwo?rewindTo=current


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2016)

I have recorded it  Will watch later


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm probably being thick, but when I clicked on the link it took me to live BBC news???


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 20, 2016)

I watched some of it last night and found it very funny ...the UKIP guy was just great, as was the Tory. Very clever, thinking on their feet comedy. Just goes to show that politicians use lots of words but actually say nothing. Alastair Campbell's reaction was priceless


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2016)

Redkite said:


> I'm probably being thick, but when I clicked on the link it took me to live BBC news???


No, not thick, the link is to BBC live, so it'll take you to whatever's on now. You probably need to go to BBC iplayer catch up now.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> No, not thick, the link is to BBC live, so it'll take you to whatever's on now. You probably need to go to BBC iplayer catch up now.



Ok thanks .  Is the programme called Brexageddon?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 20, 2016)

If you click on the link and then select the alphabetic menu and go to the subcategory B you will find Brexagedon in there.

My apologies for not including instructions in my original post


----------



## Redkite (Jul 20, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you click on the link and then select the alphabetic menu and go to the sun category B yo7 will find Brexagedon in there.
> 
> My apologies for not including instructions in my original post



It's ok, I suspect most people would have worked it out!  My son usually has to help me with such things - with a sigh at how slow on the uptake I am


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 21, 2016)

I watched about 10 minutes of it but it wasn't my cup of tea. I didn't laugh once and found most of it quite excruciatingly poor!

Hey ho, different strokes for different folks, I guess! Hang on, I've gone all American!

Andy


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 22, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> Hang on, I've gone all American! Andy


That's why you wouldn't have found it funny.
What's parody and satire here is just everyday politics across the pond ..." _Laydeez & Gennulmen, I give you Donald Trump! If you thought Dubya was bad, ya ain't seen nuthin' yet!_ "


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> That's why you wouldn't have found it funny.
> What's parody and satire here is just everyday politics across the pond ..." _Laydeez & Gennulmen, I give you Donald Trump! If you thought Dubya was bad, ya ain't seen nuthin' yet!_ "


What's frightening about Trump is that so many Yanks seem to think he's the bee's knees  Just seen a bit of his acceptance speech - quite horrifying how a man can squeeze so much prejudice and division into so few words  

I watched the programme last night, not really my cup of tea either - a bit in the Dom Joly/Jeremy Beadle mould, which I don't really find that funny. Bah humbug!


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What's frightening about Trump is that so many Yanks seem to think he's the bee's knees


I read somewhere that around 12% of Americans thought that Jesus was an American!!  (that said, I know a girl here who thinks that there's a bridge between the UK and US so I guess they don't have the monopoly on stupidity)


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 22, 2016)

I watched Brexageddon live last night, then watched Newsnight which followed, and as Newsnight was featuring Trump, it was hard to tell which programme was supposed to be taking the ****.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I read somewhere that around 12% of Americans thought that Jesus was an American!!  (that said, I know a girl here who thinks that there's a bridge between the UK and US so I guess they don't have the monopoly on stupidity)


Does she think Anglesey is the USA?


----------

